# Horror Barbie and Ken - Leatherface style



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all, 
Too much time in my hands, so took some thrift store barbies and ken and, to the horror of all Barbie collectors, customized them...horror style. 
Blog post here:
www.monstertutorials.com/barbie
And youtube video below!
Cheers,
ET


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When did Ken get such big hair?

I'm thinking I like the focus going from her to him a little better in your final shots.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> When did Ken get such big hair?
> 
> I'm thinking I like the focus going from her to him a little better in your final shots.


Thanks, I agree with you.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Dacon333 (Aug 18, 2016)

My daughter would go crazy if she saw something like this on Halloween. probably would think i stole a couple of her barbies. Pretty good I like the details on Barbies face really brings the gruesome out.


----------

